# Difference between Tivo Standalone unit and D* Tivo unit



## restino (Oct 25, 2006)

Im puzzled about what the difference between a Tivo Standalone DVR unit with a D* standalone receiver (or 2 - however it works) and a D* Tivo DVR unit (which of course has two tuners in it) would be?

Also, would my lifetime Tivo on my SAT-T60 also work on standalone tivo boxes?

Does each standalone Tivo boxes work with both D* and cable?


Thanks for any explanations!


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

A DirecTv Tivo works ONLY with the DirecTv signal, and a non-DirecTv Tivo does NOT work with the DirecTv signal

A DTivo unit requires two input coax to be able to watch one and record another

A cable Tivo unit has two tuners inside, but only needs one input since it has an internal splitter


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

John T Smith said:


> A DirecTv Tivo works ONLY with the DirecTv signal, and a non-DirecTv Tivo does NOT work with the DirecTv signal


A bit misleading. A non-Directv Tivo works with a Directv receiver just as it would with a digital cable receiver.

There are several benefits to a Directv receiver with TiVo built in. The two biggest are the ability to watch one thing while taping another, or to tape two things at a time, and the fact that the recording is lossless. Unlike with a regular TiVo, there is no need to convert the signal from digital to analog to digital and back to analog. The Directv DVR essentailly records the bitstream, and, so, the playback of the recording is truly identical to the original.

Your lifetime subscription would not apply. You would have to pay Directv 5.99 a month for DVR service, regardless of the number of units you had. Directv, and not TiVo, is providing you with the service.

Hope that's helpfull.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

You'd be best off buying a Non-TiVo DIRECTV DVR.

That's the way DIRECTV is going.

I've got one and it works great.

You can really live without TiVo.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Stanley Rohner said:


> You can really live without TiVo.


You can live without the internet too. I think life is too short, so I'll enjoy mine more with 4 Zippered DTivos instead of the inferior (IMHO) DTV units.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

dtremain said:


> Unlike with a regular TiVo, there is no need to convert the signal from digital to analog to digital and back to analog. The Directv DVR essentailly records the bitstream, and, so, the playback of the recording is truly identical to the original.


A related benefit is the better use of disk space. The DTivos store more programming per Gb of disk.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

restino said:


> Also, would my lifetime Tivo on my SAT-T60 also work on standalone tivo boxes?


DirecTV Lifetime is not TiVo Lifetime...


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Stanley Rohner said:


> You'd be best off buying a Non-TiVo DIRECTV DVR.
> 
> That's the way DIRECTV is going.
> 
> ...


Yah, and I could ride my bike to work everyday, but I'd have to get up at 4am to make it to work on time.

I'll take a couple of zippered DTivo units with MRV, Tivo2Go over a Directv "DVR" anyday of the week.


----------



## jheydt (Dec 24, 2001)

I just ordered a directtv dvr which will be delivered Wednesday. I assume that this is not a tivo unit and has a different menu etc. Is this is tivo unit or not? I'm hoping that it is because my wife has no problem with tivo commands but I hope she doesn't have to learn another system. 

John


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

You will know when it arrives... if it is an R15 or HR20 non-Tivo, here is the place to start
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=82


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Dkerr24 said:


> Yah, and I could ride my bike to work everyday, but I'd have to get up at 4am to make it to work on time.
> 
> I'll take a couple of zippered DTivo units with MRV, Tivo2Go over a Directv "DVR" anyday of the week.


Just to clarify - Tivo2Go does not work with DTivos.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

ttodd1 said:


> Just to clarify - Tivo2Go does not work with DTivos.


I can transfer a file from my DTivo to my PC in mpeg format ... how is that not the same as 'Tivo2Go'?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

I didn't say the same as I said the actual program T2G will not work with a DTivo as you do not have a MAK.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

ok, I see what you're saying... It is nice being able to transfer files to PC once I zippered mine.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

restino said:


> Im puzzled about what the difference between a Tivo Standalone DVR unit with a D* standalone receiver (or 2 - however it works) and a D* Tivo DVR unit (which of course has two tuners in it) would be?


A DirecTV TiVo directly records up to two DirecTV satellite streams directly. No networking features are available, but they can be hacked in.

A Standalone TiVo, as far as using with DriecTV, can only record one channel at once, from the analog SD A/V from a DirecTV receiver. To watch a second DirecTV channel, you need another receiver and dish run, and cannot have TiVo functionality on it.

A Standalone can work with other sources as well.
Even if you cancel satellite, you can keep using it to record from other providers.
The Standalone includes stock networking features.


> Also, would my lifetime Tivo on my SAT-T60 also work on standalone tivo boxes?


No. That Lifetime applies only to DirecTV TiVos on your DirecTV account. Standalones are wholly separately billed.



> Does each standalone Tivo boxes work with both D* and cable?


Yes.

A Single tuner can be set up for satellite and cable (box or no box) or analog OTA,

A DT can be set up for analog cable and satellite (no OTA, or cable box with satellite).


----------



## restino (Oct 25, 2006)

you guys are great! thanks.

and to the person that said we can live without tivo, well, you are just 'ok' in my book.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

Of course all this discussion of differences does apply to the Series 3. The Series 3 works more like the DirecTiVo, it has 2 tuners and does direct diigtal recording when attached to digital cable.


----------



## restino (Oct 25, 2006)

can the tivo only units be hacked so we dont have to pay monthly fees or is that against talking about also?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

That is considered theft of service and not to be discussed.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

Dkerr24 said:


> Yah, and I could ride my bike to work everyday, but I'd have to get up at 4am to make it to work on time.
> 
> I'll take a couple of zippered DTivo units with MRV, Tivo2Go over a Directv "DVR" anyday of the week.


Ride your bike to work, Live without the internet, use a TiVo DVR or a Non-TiVo DVR. Some of you make the weirdest comparisons. 

It's as if you got so worked up over someone saying - You can live without a TiVo that you just typed up the first crazy comparison that popped into your head.

I'll add another one - Yah, and I could chop both my legs off, but I'd have a hard time driving my car.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Stanley Rohner said:


> You'd be best off buying a Non-TiVo DIRECTV DVR.
> 
> That's the way DIRECTV is going.
> 
> ...





Stanley Rohner said:


> It's as if you got so worked up over someone saying - You can live without a TiVo that you just typed up the first crazy comparison that popped into your head.


You make a post like that in the DTivo forum and you say we are making crazy posts? Go in and look above your bathroom sink - the true crazy will be revealed to you.

Smells like roast troll to me.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

FYI: Like every forum TCF has its resident "grumps". Most folks here have learned to recognize and ignore them!


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

I like the color added to the site by remarks like that... makes me laugh


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

So, I'm moving to a place with no satellite view and i've got a DirecTV with Tivo DVR. I do have an old S1 SA tivo that I've instant-caked and gotten ready for cable. Anything useful I can do with the DTV unit, or should I ebay it / donate it to a family member? Based on the above, I'm assuming it's worthless now... yes?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> So, I'm moving to a place with no satellite view and i've got a DirecTV with Tivo DVR. I do have an old S1 SA tivo that I've instant-caked and gotten ready for cable. Anything useful I can do with the DTV unit, or should I ebay it / donate it to a family member? Based on the above, I'm assuming it's worthless now... yes?


Well you can finish watching anything that was already recorded. (Just hit the direcTV button to skip past the searching for satellite screen).

But once you've caught up on everything you've recorded the DTiVo is going to be pretty useless. So go ahead and sell/donate it.


----------

